# un prêt-à-porter idéologique en fil de fer



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Leo en un artículo de Olivier Cyran lo siguiente:

_Bild_ […] le tabloïd le plus vendu d’Europe […] ne se distingue pas seulement par la tonitruance de ses faits divers ou les mensurations de ses pin-ups. Il fournit aussi un prêt-à-porter idéologique *en fil de fer* : l’Allemand qui travaille dur, économise son argent et vote CDU d’un côté, le reste du monde de l’autre, surtout s’il est de gauche, musulman ou étranger.

Jamás he visto una expresión como ésa (ni tampoco la encuentro en los diccionarios).

Me pregunto si lo que quiere decir es que se trata de algo muy consolidado y estereotipado, un lugar común de toda la vida.


----------



## Paquita

Lo entiendo como algo solo esbozado, estilizado como estas figuras de alambre: https://www.google.fr/search?q="en+...OoL8aLDlgaAL&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=644

 Puedo equivocarme por supuesto...


----------



## totor

Tiens !

Presque le contraire !

¡Gracias, Paquita!


----------



## Nanon

Lo entiendo igual que Paquita, como algo que no tiene sustancia y que además de estilizado es extremadamente simplista.
O sea, ya había algo de cierto en tu interpretación: lo del lugar común.


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Lo entiendo igual que Paquita, como algo que no tiene sustancia y que además de estilizado es extremadamente simplista.


simpliste ... et rigide


----------



## totor

¡Gracias a ambos, queridos!

La idea se va redondeando…


----------



## Nanon

Pues yo no lo veo tan rígido,  jp. Más bien como un alambre fino y endeble. Una ideología que se tuerce con facilidad de acuerdo con las necesidades del mando de turno ¿me sigues el hilo? (de fer, bien entendu).


----------



## totor

Sin embargo, Anne, la idea de Jean-Pierre me parece razonable.

Por lo general, los estereotipos son rígidos y no cambian.

(Aunque esto no es muy compatible con un fil de fer, claro).


----------



## Nanon

En todo caso, lo que me parece importar más es la falta de sustancia, la tenuidad y el simplismo.
Además,  una ideología de alambre tiene menos fuerza que una de acero ¿estás de acuerdo?


----------



## totor

Sí, muy cierto, Nanon.

Por eso agregué que lo rígido no es muy compatible con el fil de fer.


----------



## jprr

Nanon said:


> Pues yo no lo veo tan rígido,  jp. Más bien *como un alambre fino y endeble*...


Ben... justement, on ne doit pas voir le même diamètre  et essaie de redresser ne serait-ce qu'un GROS trombone sans pinces... après tu me dis qui a gagné


----------



## Nanon

Moi, je vois des bonshommes en fil de fer, des cintres en fil de fer qui se déforment sous le poids des vêtements... ce genre de métaphore pour une armature idéologique plutôt mince et pas très solide.
Ceci dit, la capacité de ployer n'est pas ce qui importe le plus ici, mais bien le simplisme, la linéarité,  le manque d'épaisseur de tels arguments.

Après,  si on parlait d'un prêt à porter idéologique "en fil de fer barbelé", là,  oui, je verrais des images de rigidité,  d'enfermement, de murs... mais il s'agirait d'autre chose !


----------



## totor

Nanon said:


> métaphore pour une armature idéologique plutôt mince et pas très solide.


Je crois que c'est l'idée-force, disons.

J'ai traduit :

También suministra un estereotipo ideológico endeble y simplista: el alemán que trabaja duro, economiza su dinero y vota a la CDU…


----------



## totor

No estoy cien por ciento seguro, pero estoy pensando que por mi barrio hay una locución que tal vez sea más apropiada —precisamente porque conserva la metáfora del original—, que es 'atado con alambre'.

Puse un hilo en sólo español, y me ofrecieron una opción muy similar, que me parece más universal dentro del mundo hispanohablante, que es '*prendido con alfileres*'.

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## GURB

Hola


> un estereotipo ideológico endeble y simplista


No me corresponde criticar tu traducción sino tan solo recordar un principio básico de la traducción: el papel del traductor no consiste *nunca* en aclarar un texto, una frase y menos aún explicarlo. En el caso que nos ocupa _en fil de fer_ se traducirá por _de alambre_ y que cada lector entienda lo que quiera o pueda o se le antoje.  Esta* imagen* ( y hay que conservarla), puedo entenderla de modo distinto a lo que los demás foristas o lectores la entienden ( pero ya ves todos no están de acuerdo). Puedo equivocarme, pero es mi derecho como lector, y el traductor debe (es su deber) suministrármela tal como está en el texto fuente.
Un saludo


----------



## totor

Mi deber como traductor, Gurb, no es interpretar el texto del autor, por cierto, pero tampoco hacer una traducción literal.

Según lo que tú dices, yo tendría que haber traducido esa parte como: *Él provee también un traje de confección ideológico en alambre*, y que los lectores se las arreglen como puedan.

Sin comentarios.

De cualquier manera, te recomendaría que antes de emitir una opinión leas todos mis posts, en especial el anterior al tuyo, # 14.

Mi traducción final fue 'También suministra un estereotipo ideológico prendido con alfileres'.


----------



## Paquita

Totor,

Permíteme una opinión que solo me compromete a mí...
En el hilo que pusiste le diste a la expresión un sesgo que no aparece en la expresión que tienes que traducir:


> En mi barrio, decir que algo está 'atado con alambre'


En el texto original en francés nunca se ha escrito que esté "atado con" sino "hecho de".

Creo que deberías hacerles muchísimo más caso a los excelentes y siempre atinados consejos de Gurb.
Pero bueno, no soy ninguna traductora ni tampoco hispanohablante nativa.
El traductor nativo, eres tú, con tu conciencia y tu libertad de elegir.


----------



## totor

Querida Paquita, por más que a lo largo de toda mi vida como traductor me ocupé muy especialmente de las locuciones francesas y busqué sus equivalencias en castellano, jamás en la vida voy a decir que ya no tienen secretos para mí.

Los siguen teniendo, y precisamente este hilo es una prueba de mi ignorancia.

Yo escucho a todos los foreros por igual, y a todos les agradezco sus aportes.

Es posible que no lo sepas, pero mi _Diccionario de locuciones y modismos franceses_, editado en 2011, en la parte de Agradecimientos dice textualmente:

…_quiero agradecer a toda la comunidad de WordReference.com, que, como agentes silenciosos y sin siquiera habérselo propuesto, con sus conocimientos contribuyeron a aumentar y depurar esta colección_.

Y te puedo garantizar que Gurb está incluido en este agradecimiento.

Dicho lo cual, quiero agregar dos cosas.

La primera es que, si bien escucho y agradezco a todos por igual, yo saco mis conclusiones y elecciones, porque el responsable de la traducción soy yo, y los errores que cometo o perpetro son míos y de nadie más, ni de fulanito, ni de menganito, ni de zutanito.

La segunda es que yo escucho a todos y no me peleo con nadie, pero lo que no puedo tolerar es que, con 46 años de oficio y casi 200 libros editados, me vengan a decir cuáles son los deberes de un traductor.

Un beso.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Amigo Totor:

Este foro no es el lugar para polémicas, lo sabes de sobra, por lo cual tendremos que eliminar tu post anterior y mi respuesta aquí.

Solo quiero decirte que n o creo que Gurb haya querido criticarte recordándote cuáles son los deberes del traductor sino solamente ponerte en guarda contra un posible error. No lo tomes a mal, por favor. Me gustaría que revisaras tú mismo tu post anterior...o por favor que esto se arregle por mensajería privada...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Disculpa si he podido ofenderte pero no era mi intención, ni mucho menos como lo había señalado al comienzo de mi post.


> No me corresponde criticar tu traducción


He querido tan solo recordar algunos principios de traducción, al uso por lo menos entre los traductores franceses, basándome en lo que he dicho en Les Confessions d'un traitre de Albert Bensoussan, el traductor francés entre otros de Vargas LLosa. http://fr.wikiquote.org/wiki/Traduction
Un saludo.


----------



## totor

Querido Gurb, yo sé que estos posts van a ser borrados, pero antes de que eso pase quiero recordarte que en mi post anterior al tuyo yo les pedía vuestra opinión acerca de 'prendido con alfileres', que, a mi juicio, no justifica lo que tú me has dicho sino todo lo contrario.

Por desgracia, nadie opinó sobre esta última versión, que no es una invención antojadiza mía, sino, en mi propia opinión, una traducción viable de lo que está diciendo el autor, y la primera respuesta que recibo después de ese post es la tuya, que remite a una versión anterior.

Te ruego que, si quieres contestar este post, lo hagas por MP.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.

Está difícil esto.
Entiendo que una locución no puede ni debe traducirse literalmente.
Entiendo también que una metáfora no puede ni debe ser explicada, aclarada o suprimida por una perífrasis.
Y lo que tenemos en el caso en cuestión, a mi modo de ver, es una linda metáfora. A la que yo no renunciaría bajo ningún concepto.
Se trata, sí, de un ropaje ideológico -no veo ningún estereotipo- hecho de / confeccionado con alambre. Yo lo dejaría así: "..._pret-à-porter_ ideológico de alambre...", ya que -como se destaca en el hilo correspondiente a *pret-à-porter*_- _se trata de una expresión más que conocida y que aparece hasta en el diccionario de María Moliner (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1276646). Puede que parezca una "fea" opción, pero se conserva la metáfora y el sentido. 

Cordiales saludos,

León Izquierdo


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ya Paquita te ha contestado y estoy conforme con ella.


> En el texto original en francés nunca se ha escrito que esté "atado con" sino "hecho de".


*De alambre* el material con el que está hecho.
Un último saludo


----------



## totor

Escucho a todos, agradezco sus aportes, y lamento que esto haya pasado a mayores.

No era ésa mi intención, y pido disculpas por ello.


----------



## Paquita

De la discussion jaillit la lumière, non?

Esta frase se las trae, y como cada vez que tenemos una pregunta interesante, ves cómo todos nos unimos para resolverla...


----------



## totor

Se las trae porque pinta como una locución, Paquita, pero al parecer no lo es, y entonces sólo queda traducirla literalmente, como dice León:


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> "..._pret-à-porter_ ideológico de alambre..."


----------



## GURB

Hola
La propuesta de León me parece *muy valiosa*... aunque no sea muy hermosa.
Dussé-je m'attirer les foudres de quelques féministes je ne puis m'empêcher de joindre à ce post cette citation dont l'origine est controversée:
"Les traductions sont comme les femmes. Lorqu'elles sont belles elles ne sont pas fidèles, et lorsqu'elles sont fidèles elles ne sont pas belles".
Je clos ici mon propos par ce clin d'œil. Bonne journée.


----------



## totor

Hélas, je dois dire que c'est bien vrai  .


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:



Paquit& said:


> De la discussion jaillit la lumière, non?
> 
> Esta frase se las trae, y como cada vez que tenemos una pregunta interesante, ves cómo todos nos unimos para resolverla...




Yo también considero que es un caso interesante. He leído el hilo completo, así que ya podéis borrar lo que haga falta. 

Pero no sé en qué ha quedado la cosa finalmente: si el _fil de fer _es resistente o es endeble, y por lo tanto, si esa_ idéologie prêt-à-porter_ es o no es consistente. 

Lo digo porque quizá en Francia suceda lo que en España en relación con la costumbre muy generalizada de llamar _*hierro*_ a lo que en realidad es una *aleación de hierro *(la más común es el *acero*), habida cuenta de que el _*hierro *_propiamente dicho tiene escasas aplicaciones fuera del laboratorio.

Luego si un _fil de fer_ es realmente un hilo de acero (o alambre de acero), se podría interpretar que  se trata de un alambre de un acero endeble, como esos del enlace de *Paquita* del # 2, o por el contario que se trata de un alambre de acero muy resistente, como por ejemplo este _fil de fer_.

Entonces, *Totor*: examinando bien el contexto, ¿no habría forma de deducir o al menos de vislumbrar qué ha querido decir Olivier Cyran al respecto?

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Yo diría que la respuesta a lo que dices, Lampiste, está en las intervenciones de Nanon, especialmente en su post # 12:


Nanon said:


> si on parlait d'un prêt à porter idéologique "en fil de fer barbelé", là, oui, je verrais des images de rigidité, d'enfermement, de murs... mais il s'agirait d'autre chose !


----------



## Lampiste

totor said:


> Yo diría que la respuesta a lo que dices, Lampiste, está en las intervenciones de Nanon, especialmente en su post # 12:
> 
> 
> 
> Publicado por *Nanon*:
> si on parlait d'un prêt à porter idéologique "en fil de fer barbelé", là, oui, je verrais des images de rigidité, d'enfermement, de murs... mais il s'agirait d'autre chose !
Click to expand...



Francamente, no lo veo así, estimado Totor, puesto que ese argumento en modo condicional –muy bien concebido, por cierto– sólo señala un caso muy particular que, de haberse dado, habría dejado muy claro el sentido de la frase de Cyran, pero no descarta otras posibilidades de interpretación.   Por otra parte, si Anne (según tú )  me hiciera esta pregunta:


Nanon said:


> Además,  una ideología de alambre tiene menos fuerza que una de acero ¿estás de acuerdo?



yo contestaría que habría que concretar más para saber qué elementos estamos comparando, puesto que el alambre también es de acero. Y te aseguro que el _fil de fer_ que muestra mi enlace último es capaz de tirar de un vehículo de varias toneladas.

Yo he intervenido en este hilo porque me ha parecido que se estaba considerando el _fil de fer_ como un material de poca entidad y, consecuentemente, esa característica se trasladaba a la ideología prêt-à-porter; cuando en realidad no es así siempre ni mucho menos, ya que estos alambres –que son todos de acero– serán más o menos fuertes y resistentes en función fundamentalmente del porcentaje de carbono que contenga su aleación (que oscila entre unas décimas y un dos y pico por ciento). 

En suma: hay una gama extensísima de _fils de fer_: desde los que apenas tienen consitencia hasta los que la tienen en alto grado, y en este hilo nos habíamos quedado solamente con los primeros.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## totor

Prácticamente la totalidad de los 'fils de fer' que muestran las imágenes de google de tu último enlace, Lampiste, son frágiles y por cierto maleables todos (aunque puedan arrastrar un vehículo).

Por otra parte, esa misma maleabilidad está como implícita en la imagen de un 'hilo', por más de hierro que sea.

El 'alemán que trabaja duro, economiza su dinero y vota a CDU' es un estereotipo (insisto en la palabra), rígido por lo que se refiere a ese grupo, inexistente y 'prendido con alfileres' para el resto del mundo.

Puedes elegir la interpretación que consideres más conveniente, cosa que, tarde o temprano, un traductor se ve en la obligacion de hacer.


----------



## Lampiste

totor said:


> Prácticamente la totalidad de los 'fils de fer' que muestran las imágenes de google de tu último enlace, Lampiste, son frágiles y por cierto maleables todos (aunque puedan arrastrar un vehículo). *Es lógico: con los fils de fer resistentes no se pueden hacer esas simpáticas figuritas. Demasiado es que muestren esos "aburridos" rollos de alambre una y otra vez.
> *
> Por otra parte, esa misma maleabilidad está como implícita en la imagen de un 'hilo', por más de hierro que sea. *La maleabilidad de un material (que se le puede dar formas distintas sin romperlo) es una propiedad que no implica que ese material sea endeble.
> *
> El 'alemán que trabaja duro, economiza su dinero y vota a CDU' es un estereotipo (insisto en la palabra), rígido por lo que se refiere a ese grupo, inexistente y 'prendido con alfileres' para el resto del mundo. *Me parece razonable.
> *
> Puedes elegir la interpretación que consideres más conveniente, cosa que, tarde o temprano, un traductor se ve en la obligacion de hacer. *De acuerdo.*




Un saludo.


----------



## Nanon

Lampiste said:


> ...el alambre también es de acero. Y te aseguro que el _fil de fer_ que muestra mi enlace último es capaz de tirar de un vehículo de varias toneladas.
> 
> Yo he intervenido en este hilo porque me ha parecido que se estaba considerando el _fil de fer_ como un material de poca entidad y, consecuentemente, esa característica se trasladaba a la ideología prêt-à-porter; cuando en realidad no es así siempre ni mucho menos, ya que estos alambres –que son todos de acero– serán más o menos fuertes y resistentes en función fundamentalmente del porcentaje de carbono que contenga su aleación (que oscila entre unas décimas y un dos y pico por ciento).
> 
> En suma: hay una gama extensísima de _fils de fer_: desde los que apenas tienen consitencia hasta los que la tienen en alto grado, y en este hilo nos habíamos quedado solamente con los primeros.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.


Si tu me poses la question, je te répondrai que je n'oserais pas remorquer ou faire remorquer un véhicule avec un fil de fer. Cela me semble moins risqué avec un câble ou un treuil. Mais trêve de plaisanteries...

La question du carbone, je veux dire celle de l'alliage, est une question de connotation. Un "fil d'acier" fait plus solide et plus sérieux qu'un "fil de fer" - et ce, indépendamment de la composition chimique de ce dernier.

"Prendido con alfileres" me porte vers un discours bâclé,  ni fait ni à faire. Est-ce qu'à votre avis, on garde cette même idée du manque de consistance des arguments ?


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour: (Pensaba que ya había terminado el debate, y nos habíamos ido todos al recreo )


Para mí, la disyuntiva está sobre el tapete: se trata de un elemento de hierro débil *(a*) o de un elemento de hierro fuerte (*b*).

En mi primer mensaje señalé las dos posibildades de interpretación que yo entendía para este caso, si bien, como se puede comprobar al releerlo, no me decanté por ninguna de ellas. 

Ha podido parecer, después, que yo era partidario de la opción *b*, pero no es así, puesto que me he limitado a señalar que hay una segunda posibilidad de interpretar la frase en cuestión, aunque para ello, como es lógico, he tenido que razonar el porqué.

A la reflexión que Totor hace en el # 32 para defender la opción *a*, he contestado que me parece razonable. Pero es que, probablemente yo hubiera contestado lo mismo respecto a una teoría que defendiera la opción *b* si hubiera estado, como la otra, bien argumentada.  

Mi duda la crea el hecho de que Cyran no haya utilizado una expresión que defina claramente si esa ideología prefabricada es fuerte o débil. Podía haberlo hecho utilizando imágenes que evocaran una gran contundencia o, por el contrario, imágenes que evocaran una clara precariedad.

Pero no es así porque para ello utiliza *el hilo*, que sugiere la idea de inconsistencia; pero a continuación incorpora el elemento *hierro*, que tiene una connotación clara con lo duro, con lo fuerte... es decir, con lo férreo. 

Por ello, si yo fuera el encargado de hacer esa traducción, tendría un buen problema.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:





Lampiste said:


> una expresión que defina claramente si esa ideología prefabricada es fuerte o débil.


Precisamente porque es las dos cosas a la vez, fuerte para los que creen en ella, creen dur comme fer y débil, sin espesor, cousue de fil blanc para los lúcidos, escépticos, observadores desde la barrera.
Me parece la imagen extraordinaria y sí, muy complicada para la traducción y hay que preguntarse ¿qué imagen evoca el alambre en la mente de los hispanófonos? yo diría que más o menos la misma, así que apoyo la traducción literal.


----------



## swift

totor said:


> yo les pedía vuestra opinión acerca de 'prendido con alfileres' [...].
> 
> Por desgracia, nadie opinó sobre esta última versión [...]





Nanon said:


> "Prendido con alfileres" me porte vers un discours bâclé,  ni fait ni à faire. Est-ce qu'à votre avis, on garde cette même idée du manque de consistance des arguments ?


Franchement, non.  La locution espagnole me fait penser aux pièces découpées, épinglées mais pas encore bâties, donc pas cousues. J’ai l'impression que si l’on garde le terme _prêt-à-porter_ et qu’on le qualifie de « prendido con alfileres », on risque de changer complètement l’image originale (celle d’une idéologie *de masse* et manquant d’assise).

Et je vois mal pourquoi il faudrait rendre une image « fabriquée » par l’auteur francophone par une expression idiomatique, certes figée et évocatrice, mais peu fréquente en espagnol.


----------



## totor

Aclaro a mis queridos foreros que la expresión 'prendido con alfileres' sólo remite a algo inestable y no firme y seguro, cualidad que comparte con el alambre y que en mi barrio, según explico y ejemplifico en carne propia en el hilo de sólo castellano, es todavía más gráfica: 'atado con alambre'.

Como su traducción literal sigue pareciéndome, precisamente, prendida con alfileres, y considero que las sugerencias que hizo Nanon al comienzo son más sólidas, pensé que 'un estereotipo ideológico prendido con alfileres' daba cuenta (por no decir interpretaba) de lo que quería expresar el autor.


----------



## swift

Totor:

¿Has visto los adornos de alambre? Son figurillas que imitan formas de pájaros, hombrecillos, jaulas, lámparas... Todos de confección muy vistosa pero débiles. Se producen en serie. Algo así es lo que yo me imagino cuando leo que algo está hecho _en fil de fer_. Ni siquiera me planteo el tema de las aleaciones ni el del hierro y el acero... cuestiones muy sesudas pero que colindan con la _sodomisation des diptères_.


----------



## totor

¡Pero eso es lo que expresa la expresión de marras, José!

Es exactamente lo que tú mismo describiste:


swift said:


> La locution espagnole me fait penser aux pièces découpées, épinglées mais pas encore bâties, donc pas cousues.


----------



## Paquita

Ben vous savez quoi ?

Plus ça va et plus je vois dans ce prêt-à-porter un corset de nos grands-mères... mais en fil de fer, très confortable donc... algo que te "encorseta"
https://www.google.fr/search?q=cors...TF8ztao2UgcAM&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=985&bih=637


----------



## swift

totor said:


> ¡Pero eso es lo que expresa la expresión de marras, José!
> 
> Es exactamente lo que tú mismo describiste:


Sí, pero la diferencia es que esos prêt-à-porter se llaman así porque ya están hechos, listos para llevar.  No es algo que está apenas medio armado con alfileres sobre una mesa de costura.


----------



## totor

Paquit& said:


> Plus ça va et plus je vois dans ce prêt-à-porter un corset de nos grands-mères... mais en fil de fer, très confortable donc... algo que te "encorseta"


Si es así, Paquita, eso invalida totalmente lo que yo creo entender  .

Según lo que dices, el autor está entonces hablando no de algo 'prendido con alfileres', sino de algo sólido como un roble.


----------



## totor

Lo que no termina de convencerme es su traducción literal, como algunos han propuesto.

En cambio (soy una veleta, al fin y al cabo  ), sí me gusta tu idea, Paquita: un corsé ideológico de alambre.


----------



## Nanon

Pues yo lo sigo viendo como algo demasiado fino para ser sólido.
Lo que me lleva a verlo así es la clásica comparación que se hace: _"mince / maigre *comme un fil de fer*"_. Si bien no se trata de una locución propiamente, es de uso bastante frecuente. 
Curiosamente, al hacer una búsqueda, me topé con esta traducción de _"La trompeta de cristal veteado"_ (págs. 34-35). Para lo que valga:


> Pepón Paramio, veinte años, posee la mirada atónita de los enfermos de asombro; es altísimo, _delgado como una hebra..._





> Pepón Paramio, vingt ans, a le regard ébahi de ceux dont l'étonnement est pathologique ; il est très grand, _maigre comme un fil de fer..._


----------



## totor

Nunca pensé que esta discusión iba a tener las proporciones que está teniendo.

Pero es cierto que implica muchas más cuestiones que la que inicialmente planteé.

La verdad, me encantaría invitarlo a Olivier Cyran para que participe.


----------



## Lampiste

totor said:


> Nunca pensé que esta discusión iba a tener las proporciones que está teniendo.




Pero no te quedes preocupado, hombre. Lo importante es que ha sido un debate que, a pesar de las divergencias, se ha desarrollado con sumo respeto y exquisita corrección por parte de todos los intervinientes, durante los primeros 38 posts. 

Un saludo.


----------



## totor

Pues yo pienso que hasta el momento, incluyendo este # 48, *todo* se ha


Lampiste said:


> desarrollado con sumo respeto y exquisita corrección por parte de todos los intervinientes


El único problema es que todavía no hemos alcanzado la solución, pese a los 48 posts.

Tal vez sea difícil, pero no pierdo las esperanzas de encontrar una en la que todos estemos más o menos de acuerdo.


----------



## Nanon

Contextualicemos. De acuerdo con Olivier Cyran, el Bild un periódico sensacionalista y a la vez el de mayor difusión en Alemania. eldiario.es ofrece un análisis bastante interesante sobre la influencia de este tabloide. Como dice el artículo, el Bild no es un periódico que proporcione herramientas ideológicas a los lectores, sino que "su fuerte es machacar".
Uno podría pensar en las ballenas de un corsé ideológico, pero a mi parecer los argumentos (o ausencia de los mismos) del Bild no son sustentables y justamente a eso es lo que apunta Cyran, creo.
Aquí les va un ejemplo (no sé si se puede usar este contenido - de no ser así, lo borraré).


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> a mi parecer los argumentos (o ausencia de los mismos) del Bild no son sustentables y justamente a eso es lo que apunta Cyran, creo.


Exactamente: son sólo siluetas de alambre, huecas y endebles.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Yo pido el título y periódico, y el resumen de este artículo. 

Merci ! 

Gévy


----------



## totor

El periódico es _Le Diplo_, Gévy, y el título "_Bild_ contre les cyclo-nudistes", y remite a uno de los titulares de _Bild_​ contra 'le ministre des finances Yanis Varoufakis, qualifié tour à tour de _« butor »,_ de _« posterboy »,_de_ « Grec menteur »,_ de _« Grec rapace »_ et même de _« cyclo-nudiste d’extrême gauche »_'.

El artículo se refiere a todos los ataques que recibió Grecia por parte de la derecha.


----------



## Nanon

Al yuxtaponer la frase que dio inicio a este hilo con el tenor de los  ataques del Bild, me parece que Cyran insiste en el extremo simplismo y  el bajo nivel de dichos ataques (el alemán ahorrativo vs el griego  mentiroso).

Sigo entendiendo el "de alambre" 


Paquit& said:


> como algo solo esbozado, estilizado





swift said:


> siluetas de alambre, huecas y endebles





Madame Barberin said:


> Precisamente porque es las dos cosas a la vez, fuerte para los que creen en ella, creen dur comme fer y débil, sin espesor, cousue de fil blanc para los lúcidos, escépticos, observadores desde la barrera.


No me parece que el registro del Bild se parezca a una construcción ideológica fuerte: lo que veo en la parte citada por totor son insultos y ataques personales. Al leer los extractos propuestos, no siento que haya materia para un *"corsé"*, o sea, un sistema de pensamiento que encierre. Lo que entiendo es que el Bild le ofrece al lector _*lo apenas suficiente*_ para que se mantenga indignado y proteste contra los _"griegos holgazanes y mentirosos"_ (o el enemigo de turno: los musulmanes, los países del Sur de Europa... completen con lo adecuado). 
Lo cierto es que hasta los "lúcidos y escépticos" de Alemania, bien como los políticos más influyentes, tienen que llevar en cuenta lo que el Bild vocifera, no porque el ropaje ideológico que el Bild proporciona sea consistente y conveniente, sino por el simple hecho de ser el periódico de máxima tirada. 

P.D. Para quien lea alemán, existe un blog dedicado a "desmontar" la argumentación del Bild: bildblog.de


----------



## Nanon

P.P.D. Aquí les va otra cita de un artículo anterior de Olivier Cyran, también del Diplo (07/2012):


> Par ses gros titres gourmands sur les « fraudeurs du Péloponnèse », l’« euro-moussaka » ou les « retraites de luxe des Grecs », le _Bild Zeitung,_  quotidien du groupe Axel Springer, fournit à son lectorat — estimé à  dix millions de personnes, soit presque un Allemand sur cinq en âge de  lire un journal — une interprétation commode de la crise, à base de  poncifs qui ne contrarient pas trop les intérêts des banques et des  milieux d’affaires. Ce « reportage » en résume la substance : _« Le_ Bild _s’est rendu au pays des banqueroutiers et des retraités de luxe, des fraudeurs fiscaux et des profiteurs »_ (26 avril 2010).


----------



## Madame Barberin

Nanon said:


> Originally Posted by *Madame Barberin*
> 
> 
> Precisamente porque es las dos cosas a la vez,  fuerte para los que creen en ella, creen dur comme fer y débil, sin  espesor, cousue de fil blanc para los lúcidos, escépticos, observadores  desde la barrera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No me parece que el registro del Bild se parezca a una construcción ideológica fuerte: lo que veo en la parte citada por totor son insultos y ataques personales. Al leer los extractos propuestos, no siento que haya materia para un *"corsé"*, o sea, un sistema de pensamiento que encierre. Lo que entiendo es que el Bild le ofrece al lector _*lo apenas suficiente*_ para que se mantenga indignado y proteste contra los _"griegos holgazanes y mentirosos"_ (o el enemigo de turno: los musulmanes, los países del Sur de Europa... completen con lo adecuado).
> Lo cierto es que hasta los "lúcidos y escépticos" de Alemania, bien como los políticos más influyentes, tienen que llevar en cuenta lo que el Bild vocifera, no porque el ropaje ideológico que el Bild proporciona sea consistente y conveniente, sino por el simple hecho de ser el periódico de máxima tirada.
Click to expand...

Ya que me citas permíteme explicar mi postura que en realidad es la tuya o la de este autor. Al decir que creen dur comme fer, me extraña que no hayas notado el infantilismo de este tipo de creencias y consecuentemente creencias que se desmoronan cuando se adquiere dos dedos de frente. Así que tampoco me parece una "construcción ideológica fuerte"


----------



## Nanon

Por supuesto que estamos de acuerdo en esto . Sin embargo, y sin querer entrar en polémicas, me sigue pareciendo que "en fil de fer" está semánticamente alejado de "dur comme fer"...
Añado lo siguiente: lejos de mí la idea de minusvalorar las intervenciones de quienes aquí participan .


----------



## lavecilla

.
Aunque discrepo, tengo que empezar diciendo que me parece muy meritoria la intervención de Nanon.
--o--

Este es otro enfoque:


totor said:


> _Bild_ […] le tabloïd le plus vendu d’Europe […] ne se distingue pas seulement par la tonitruance de ses faits divers ou les mensurations de ses pin-ups. Il fournit aussi un prêt-à-porter idéologique *en fil de fer* : l’Allemand qui travaille dur, économise son argent et vote CDU d’un côté, le reste du monde de l’autre, surtout s’il est de gauche, musulman ou étranger.




No hace falta decir que la estrategia de ese diario sensacionalista es, como su nombre indica, causar sensación. Y para ello agiganta todo lo que puede (titulares, imágenes, etc.) para que impacten más fácilmente en la retina y también en el espíritu del lector. 

Olivier Cyran lo sabe y por ello lo denuncia en su artículo diciendo que no sólo hace tal cosa y tal otra de forma desmesurada y estruendosa (o sea, todo "a lo grande") sino que además, provee al público de un prêt-à-porter ideológico frágil, pequeño, pobre, endeble... (???)

¿No les parece que algo no cuadra en lo que acabo de escribir? 

A mí, por lo menos, no me cuadra. No encuentro coherente una frase que diga *no sólo se distingue por* [...] *sino por*... cuando lo de la izquierda del corchete (para abreviar) es algo descomunal, al estilo de todo lo que hace el diario, y lo del otro lado es algo deleznable. Sería más congruente, entiendo yo, que esto último fuera... si se quiere, una mentira, no digo que no, pero recia y bien fortificada. 

Aunque sólo es mi sensación (ya que estamos en ello...).

A seguir bien.


----------



## totor

A ver si te entiendo, lavecilla.

¿Tú dices que lo que no cuadra es que el prêt-à-porter no sea sólido e inamovible?


----------



## lavecilla

totor said:


> A ver si te entiendo, lavecilla.
> 
> ¿Tú dices que lo que no cuadra es que el prêt-à-porter no sea sólido e inamovible?




Puesto que ya se había analizado el escrito desde diversos ángulos, yo lo he hecho desde el prisma de la retórica.

Cada uno tiene su estilo, y nos podrá gustar más o menos, pero sólo por el estilo no se puede  rechazar ningún escrito. Todo lo más que se puede decir, si no nos gusta, es que la exposición resulta algo extraña. Y extraño me parece a mí un discurso que va creando un clímax poco a poco y que al rematarlo...  se rompe. 

El texto en cuestión utiliza en su primera parte una fuerte adjetivación, de eso no hay duda, pero es que además introduce un instrumento para que quede enlazada con lo que se va a exponer después. Me refiero a que dice *no sólo tal cosa*, y esa para mí es la clave, puesto que en ese punto el lector espera que a continuación haga referencia a *otra cosa *que tenga un grado semejante o incluso mayor que las anteriores, es decir que la graduación retórica sea ascendente. 

Por ello, entiendo que la ideología que intenta imbuir el periódico no puede ser una nimiedad (aunque el escrito sería correcto, como ya he dicho, pero realmente extraño).
--o--

Centrándome ahora en el tan repetido "fil de fer", he de decir que a mí me costaría mucho admitir que se trata de un elemento muy endeble aunque el sentido del contexto así lo indicara. No lo puedo asumir porque –además de lo que yo haya podido comprobar en la práctica– un fil de fer es algo resistente por definición.

Eso dicen estos dos diccionarios (que supongo que serán fiables):

Wiktionnaire:

_Cylindre en fer de même diamètre et assez fin pour ressembler à un fil, malléable et résistant à la tension._


Linternauta.com:


_1. Pièce métallique de forme cylindrique, de faible section et résistant à la tension._

_2. Activité basée sur l'équilibre qui consiste à se déplacer sur un fil de fer tendu._


Además de las definiciones, la imagen de la actividad de los equilibristas nos da también una idea de la indiscutible solidez del hilo.

Y para terminar, que ya es hora, voy a poner una imagen que contraste con la de esas gráciles figuras de alambre que tanto gustan, hechas de fil de fer. Se trata de  esta verja hecha también con fils de fer.

Espero que con esos datos haya más elementos de juicio. Sólo eso.

A seguir bien.


----------



## totor

Precisamente eso es lo que había entendido, lavecilla.

Lo cual nos remite a lo que dijo Jean-Pierre:


jprr said:


> simpliste ... et rigide


----------



## swift

Creo que, si se traduce como 'de alambre', se permitirá al lector entender la imagen como mejor pueda hacerlo. Este ha sido el consejo de GURB y me parece cabal.


----------



## totor

Tal vez tengas razón, José.

Cualquier otra cosa implicaría una interpretación específica que quizá no fuera la que imaginó el autor.


----------



## totor

Queridos todos, después de haber leído muy atentamente este hilo, del principio al fin, me he decantado por *una indumentaria ideológica de alambre*.

Una vez más, gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes por sus aportes, que por cierto han resultado muy valiosos (como siempre  ).


----------

